# Bank Farm Horton & Fontygary Rhoose Barry



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

John and I are at the CCC Holiday Site at Bank Farm, Horton, Gower, South Wales until Wednesday if any of you are passing this way. It is a smashing site and a room with a view although the field does slope a bit :lol: We will be heading to Barry later in the week to try out another CCC holiday Site there at Fontygary holiday Park..



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anybody want to join us for the weekend at Fontygary Holiday Park Rhoose Barry CF62 3ZT CCC Holiday site £8pn no elec.


Jacquie


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Fontygary! That brings back memories. My parents had their static holiday/weekend caravan there and I virtually lived there from the age of about 3 to 11. As its only about 15 miles from where we lived in Cardiff I often wonder why we spent so much time there. However, that experience introduced me to holidaying in a tin box. I bought my own caravan in my early 20's and now very many years later I'm still holidaying within 4 metal walls. Unfortuneately I can't make your weekend but hope you and others have a great time.

You should visit Cardiff if you've got a chance. My favourite City in the UK. Small and compact but much to do. I miss living there.


----------



## SHAUNSDAD (Aug 2, 2006)

Be very careful at Fontygary. It is know to have boy racers tearing up the place. There was nothing stopping them going in and out as they please.It may have changed from last year but knowing the area I doubt it


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi jac £8 and no elec. are you slipping jac or have you won the lottery. ask for discount stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All is very peaceful here at Fontygary and we have a room with a view well worth £8 also a club bar, swimming pool and shop, a pub just out side the gate and a chinese take away just up the road what more could you ask for. Only downside is it's raining now  


Jaccquie


----------

